
William Gibson reads Neuromancer, from tape to mp3 - jwfxpr
http://www.bearcave.com/bookrev/neuromancer/neuromancer_audio.html
======
timonoko
for x in 1 2 3 4 ; do for y in a b ; do

wget
[http://www.bearcave.com/bookrev/neuromancer/Tape$x$y.mp3](http://www.bearcave.com/bookrev/neuromancer/Tape$x$y.mp3)

done ; done

------
Lio
Nice work, thank you.

Well except for the comment about The Difference Engine. That's a great book!
:)

~~~
jwfxpr
I can't take the credit, I'm merely a finder, not the author :)

